# Anti Rattle plate



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello. I have a question about the Hurst Shifter anti rattle plate (Ames part# R164AN). Where does this install? I have a slight shifter rattle and I am curious if this would eliminate the issue. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

That is a replacement/rebuild part for an item that is already on your shifter if it is OEM; don’t recall seeing those on aftermarket Hurst. It is inside the shifter housing between the shift levers and the side plate-the removable piece at the rear of the shifter housing. To replace it, or install one if missing you have to remove the shifter, however the rattle plate is a non-wear item and I doubt the problem. Obviously check all bolts/nuts for tightness. Most likely the problem is worn, missing, or rotted nylon or rubber bushings (depending on the year) where the linkage arms attach to the shifter levers and/or transmission arms.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

The shifter is new. When I installed it I changed the nylon bushings to the metal ones. Those could be causing the issue. Thanks for the info.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Yep, metal bushings tend to be a little noisy. You may want to temporarily install the nylon bushings to see if that eliminates the noise.


----------

